
Ask HN: CI and CD and DevOps books - ilurk
Can anyone recommend any books on the subject?<p>Amazon led me to these, for those that read them what is your opinion?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Continuous-Integration-Improving-Software-Reducing&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0321336380&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Continuous-Delivery-Deployment-Automation-Addison-Wesley&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0321601912<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;The-Phoenix-Project-Helping-Business&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0988262509&#x2F;<p>Given the rapid change of the playing field, my concern is that they may be outdated (and the last one being apparently more manager oriented).
======
FireBeyond
The Phoenix Project is very managerial. A good read but there's nothing really
on any 'current technology', mainly philosophy and principles.

------
freiervogel
Humble/Farley is my team's guidebook. Great stuff. Still current.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
I second this opinion. Extremely thorough guide, but still accessible enough
for those are new to CI/CD concepts. Highly recommended.

